# A few thoughts on getting your name out there...



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Well ok, just one thought for now…

I just wondered if anyone has had success advertising in any Home and Interior magazines? I've had many, many thoughts on what to do once my website is live regarding driving traffic to it, and it seems reasonable to run a small ad with the web address in a glossy Home & Interiors mag - any thoughts you guys? is this a prudent move or a waste of time and money? What do you think?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

The only advertising I have done is by word of mouth, and walking the dock to drum up business.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

If you want to market, you have to market everywhere you go, every where you post, every person you talk to. For example, I see you post a fair bit here. I don't see a link in your signature, and I see no mention of what your business is, and what you are advertising. Wasted opportunities!.. even this post is an opportunity to get traffic to your site! If you want to have success marketing, it is a lifestyle!

Just my 2 cents


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I thought I better check to see what area you were located in and was surprised to see you're in Ireland. That shouldn't make much difference though. Unless you're to produce a very large volume of something I wouldn't think that advertising in a large magazine will be a good idea. I get everything by word of mouth. You might consider using Craigslist, but I see it is only in Dublin. Or maybe use some local newspaper. Good luck.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

"If you want to market, you have to market everywhere you go, every where you post, every person you talk to. For example, I see you post a fair bit here. I don't see a link in your signature, and I see no mention of what your business is, and what you are advertising. Wasted opportunities!.. even this post is an opportunity to get traffic to your site! If you want to have success marketing, it is a lifestyle!"

The wisest post I've seen on LJ for a long time.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I agree with Willieh. Also put a pic of your product in your avatar. I do this on any site that I am a member of. Also remember that what you say with your company name and logo reflect your company. I wouldn't go on any rants.

Marketing depends upon your product line which determines what type of people you are trying to meet. Once you determine who to meet, figure out how those people learn about things in their life. Go to were these people meet, talk, read, web or whatever and market to them there. Again, First identify your potential clients and where they are. Not doing so will result in chasing after non-qualifying customers.

PS. check out Huff's new blog on marketing. Some of the ideas in there will help.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

I totally agree with both Willeh and Puzzleman; well stated by both.


----------

